# Hagen Elite 25watt Heater - which one?



## Sweet (Aug 17, 2011)

I am new to the group. Have had our betta since June. As the weather has cooled down alittle here, I have started shopping for a heater.
He is in a 2g tank. 
From what I have read for the last few days on recommendations on this site, I am going with the Hagen Elite 25watt heater.

But when looking on Amazon, there are 2 types, both mini, both 25watt, one is preset but reviews show it is adjustable, the other is a thermostatic one.
Which one should I get? I want one that is temperature adjustable and wondering if the thermostatic one is adjustable.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00106X8QG/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Does anyone have this one?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002AQF84/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=A2A02U6YIW6LGE

Thanks for reading and looking forward to feedback so I can order one for our Mr Red Fish 

Sweet


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Sweet said:


> I am new to the group. Have had our betta since June. As the weather has cooled down alittle here, I have started shopping for a heater.
> He is in a 2g tank.
> From what I have read for the last few days on recommendations on this site, I am going with the Hagen Elite 25watt heater.
> 
> ...


 Welcome to the forum! 
They both look to be adjustable.The first one is submersible and the second one hangs over the side of the tank and is not fully submersible . I would personally go for the first one..The hang over one might be a pain trying to fit the hood on the tank around..At least that is my opinion.


----------



## Sweet (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you, Thank you Littlebittyfish!
You explaining things makes my decision much easier. I'm going to go with the submersible one 

Sweet


----------

